# Hallway Table



## Templatetom (15 Sep 2010)

Hallway Table
Experimenting with alternative method of producing the legs to add safety with the router 
New routing techniques
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spD-sW0aDko


----------



## brianhabby (26 Nov 2010)

What's wrong with a bandsaw or even a jigsaw for this kind of job?

regards

Brian


----------



## wizer (26 Nov 2010)

That's an interesting link to your video Tom. Thanks for sharing. It's great that people can link to their work here.

I'm off for a Hamlet.


----------



## brianhr (26 Nov 2010)

First make your template!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Templatetom (26 Nov 2010)

wizer":3fkgibyh said:


> That's an interesting link to your video Tom. Thanks for sharing. It's great that people can link to their work here.
> 
> I'm off for a Hamlet.



You will find a number of videos on various projects I have produced
Tom


----------



## Templatetom (26 Nov 2010)

brianhr":4djvhd9d said:


> First make your template!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Brian you are correct but do you make a 'Female' or 'Male' Template???????????
Tom


----------



## Templatetom (23 Sep 2011)

It's now over 12 months since I submitted my first post and maybe others would think I have been sitting back doing nothing, well that has not been the case. Going on holiday for six weeks I had the opportunity to sit down with pen and paper to see what else I could do with my router. Some twenty years ago I introduced into my workshop a Jig for inserting 'Floating tenons' and when demonstrating the jig at our Local wood show I got the 'thumbs up' so for a number of years I never cut a tenon on the rails. Well things have changed since I put pen to paper. I have now produced a 'Super Jig' capable of producing a number of joint processes all with greater safety awareness. At the beginning of the month I returned to the Perth Wood show with my Super Jig to demonstrate its versatility. I demonstrated a number of applications and during the intervals I broadcasted a TV demonstration on all the processes I had achieved so far. What seemed to be the highlight of the Jig was I produced a *'tenon in a matter of seconds' *and with a change of cutter was able to produce further tenons of different sizes, also *'twin tenons' *or tenons that were *'off-set'*, even *'tenons on a mitre'*. The *'bridle joint' *was also produced, and just before I went to the show I was able to introduce *'finger joints' *also *'finger joints on an angle'*. I also was able to produce *'small raised panels' *for doors. The jig is also suitable for producing *'mitres*' suitable for boxmaking or even *'dovetails on a mitre'*. On the subject of dovetails, just prior to going to the show I produced dovetails suitable for small boxmeking but I was not fully confident doing the demonstration on the joint but I took along the finnished article of a completed dovetail. just as a matter of interest i submitted the making of the dovetail joint to you tube."newtorouting.com" You will also see the raised paneel produced and the tenon completed in seconds.
I must say at this stage I would never have been able to do all of this without the knowledge of the how the *"template guides will add 80% more potential to my router"*
I have also submitted a number of videos on the use of the template guides 'routing with tom odonnell.com"
Just some information to those who may be interested in "Getting more from your router"
Template Tom
Router Specialist


----------



## barkwindjammer (23 Sep 2011)

I've put a link up Tom, good to see your back 'auld een'

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9JV4qddMNA


----------



## barkwindjammer (23 Sep 2011)

'Sceptic jamming device' seems to be working also, nice work Mr O'Donnell :wink:


----------



## mailee (23 Sep 2011)

Quiet impressive Tom. I like the panel door you made in the video. what material was it made of?


----------



## Templatetom (23 Sep 2011)

mailee":3f3n60x5 said:


> Quiet impressive Tom. I like the panel door you made in the video. what material was it made of?


In this instance it wa only common pine wood It was in the experimental stage hence the cheaper material
Tom


----------

